# Modifier 59 for Vaccines



## dballard2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

If a Medicare patient presents for the influenza vaccine and the rabies vaccine in the same encounter (may not be logical, but let's say it happened for the sake of this example), how would you report this?

Would you report:

90658
G0008
90675
90471 -59

or 90658
G0008
90675
90472 -59

Is modifier 59 needed (NCCI editis are conflicting) and can you use 90472 with the G code without 90471 (again NCCI editis are confusing here.  They show 90472 and G0008 as being bundled on the mutually exclusive edits?)?  

Thoughts?


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

Any ideas?


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 17, 2010)

Somewhere on the forum someone posted a similar question regarding multiple vaccines.  If I remember correctly, the person who responded stated that since G0008 is used for the "first" vaccine, then you would use 90472 to indicate the "second".  I don't recall that anything was stated about the addition of a modifier.  So given that, I would report 

90658
G0008
90675
90472

I have tried searching the forums to find the previous post without success.  


I hope this information is helpful to you.


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## denarh40 (Nov 19, 2010)

*G0008 and G0402*

Is a modifier needed if G0008 and G0402 are billed together?  I got a denial. 

thanks! 
Dena Brandt CPC


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 24, 2010)

No, a modifier shouldn't be needed.  What was the denial?  Also what ICD-9 codes were used?


----------

